# Death Train!!



## Jimmy




----------



## Grbauc

yikes in light of recent actions by stupid people its hard to see the humor in this but being one that know's taking things to serious is a danger that leads to much more destruction on much higher levels. 
nice creativity subject matter is a puzzle to me, but all the same to each his own.


----------



## broox

mwahahahaaha, love it!


----------



## Artieiii

*C&O Die-O-Rama?*

I want to call it the C&O Die-O-Rama! What is the story behind this scene? Train crash? Homicidal maniac? Very creative. A bit distasteful for some but hey it's your railroad. It kind of reminds me of the Burning Internal Revenue building kit.
-Art


----------



## Grbauc

*it could be has simple has*

It could be has simple has a Halloween Fright train set up during Halloween week to scare people and to give candy to children. A haunted train with a Michael like killer, your layout seems really nice id love to see more.


----------



## tjcruiser

It's you layout, but ...

... I find that rather distasteful. Not my cup of tea, at all.

Is there something deep within you that was "calling out" do model a scene like this?


----------



## Big Ed

Grbauc said:


> It could be has simple has a Halloween Fright train set up during Halloween week to scare people and to give candy to children. A haunted train with a Michael like killer, your layout seems really nice id love to see more.


Layout,


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=12367


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=10598


----------



## tjcruiser

Yeah, I get that ... we've seen his macabre layout before.

But frankly, it's far too close to recent events in Newtown, CT and the upcoming Christmas holiday for my tastes. Some decorum would be appropriate here, I think.

My opinion, anyway ...

Jimmy, just out of curiosity, might I ask how old you are? (Seriously ... no sarcasm intended.)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

That was for grbauc, he said he would like to see his layouts.


----------



## Jimmy

tjcruiser said:


> Yeah, I get that ... we've seen his macabre layout before.
> 
> But frankly, it's far too close to recent events in Newtown, CT and the upcoming Christmas holiday for my tastes. Some decorum would be appropriate here, I think.
> 
> My opinion, anyway ...
> 
> Jimmy, just out of curiosity, might I ask how old you are? (Seriously ... no sarcasm intended.)
> 
> TJ


Well thank you for that brilliant question Mr. Cruiser. I can only assertion from said question that you may perhaps be under the impression that I am "younger person". Matter of fact is that I am 35 years old, have a good job, a nice house, two cars, and many other things that I have worked my whole life for. That being said I do realize that my "Death Train" could be interpreted as perhaps distasteful. What I do not understand is why one would equate this with a recent tragedy and/or Christmas. I find this distasteful. This is the same way the media perpetuates all the evil doers in the world. That's exactly what this world does not need. Many people actually get my particular sense of humor. I completely understand you do not find the humor my layout and I do not expect this to be well received by everyone. There is nothing deep within in me "calling out" to do a scene like this. There is no other meaning, there is only humor. You get it or you don't.:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy

Grbauc said:


> It could be has simple has a Halloween Fright train set up during Halloween week to scare people and to give candy to children. A haunted train with a Michael like killer, your layout seems really nice id love to see more.


I do have a Halloween train that I set up around a Halloween tree in my game room in October. I have yet to get some pics of that. The links big ed posted are old, I have since added more death and mayhem to my layout. I'll take some more pics and post them here. Hopefully some will find the humor in it just like you do:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy




----------



## Grbauc

Quentin Tarantino is your real life name?


----------



## broox

ooh, the pram is copping it bad. hahahah


----------



## Southern

Grbauc said:


> Quentin Tarantino is your real life name?


 
That explains it.


----------



## dablaze

It's not for me...I am too much of a rivet counter and since it seems to be only blood and meat and lacks other offal I find the ichor a little less realistic than it should be. JK.

It really isn't something I would do, but I open every thread Jimmy does. Its original. i also notice that its all macabre and dinosaur/Zoo animal related. There is never anything that is modeled after real traumatic events. I feel that this means he has not crossed any line.

Its more likely he is Rob Zombie than Quentin I think though. Zombie can be really out there...makes Tarantino look like his main influence was The Sound of Music.

Craig


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the background / explanation, Jimmy. I appreciate your thoughts. 

Model RR Rule #1 always applies ... it's your layout ... whatever makes you happy goes!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks for the background / explanation, Jimmy. I appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> Model RR Rule #1 always applies ... it's your layout ... whatever makes you happy goes!
> 
> TJ



Maybe he is Steven King?
He is sort of retired now isn't he?
Though not 35.

The Death car gore looks too pink to be blood? The camera? I know how my pictures come out!

I wonder if there would be a market for these things?


----------



## Southern

tjcruiser said:


> Model RR Rule #1 always applies ... it's your layout ... whatever makes you happy goes!
> TJ


The death car needs an dinosaur, or some other carnivore inside and graffiti outside. Just my two cents. On second thought, a space alien.
The title made me think of other trains, But I watch to many old WWII movies.


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Thanks for the laugh, I'm glad someone else has a dark sense of humor. ) Looks like it belongs in that zombie show everybody is so crazy about.


----------



## Jimmy

LOL!! Thanks to everyone for the comments. Yes the blood did come out a bit pink. I have been to the craft store and bought every shade of red I could find. I'm still trying to figure out the best for blood. The problem is when it dries it always changes a bit. As far as the Quentin Tarantino and Rob Zombie reference, I'm not actually a big fan of them. I don't listen to the death metal or whatever kids call it. You guys wouldn't think it but I'm actually pretty normal.


----------



## Jimmy

*OK here I am........don't I just look like an average guy?*

Yes this is really me. There is nothing shocking about my appearance. See!!


----------



## alman

Jimmy said:


> Yes this is really me.  There is nothing shocking about my appearance. See!!




*EEK!*


----------



## dablaze

Alman...that is EXACTLY what I was going to post, lol!

Yeah, Jimmy, I guess you look a lot more normal than I do. Have a Merry Christmas by the way, and hopefully Santa brings you lots of carnivores and red paint tomorrow morning!

Craig


----------



## N scale catastrophe

Jimmy said:


> LOL!! Thanks to everyone for the comments. Yes the blood did come out a bit pink. I have been to the craft store and bought every shade of red I could find.
> 
> Find a gaming store that stocks Dungeons and Dragons stuff, they have special paints and I have 3 shaded of "blood red" red gore, vampire red and death red, all would make great blood mixed with a little mat medium to make it shiny.


----------



## Big Ed

You look normal to me.


----------



## Grbauc

big ed said:


> You look normal to me.
> 
> View attachment 23035


Oh my way to funny!!!

I did not really like the first train but liked your creativity but then after seeing the layout i get it.. Almost all train layouts are the same in the sense that there normal. 
I've decided to throw something odd in my layout and see if people spot it..


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed and his pen ...

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

:thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Here is one for Jimmy's RR, :thumbsup:
An animated Zombie tank car.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc

Thats cool. Horror flicks have been around forever and this reminds me of one. 

FWIW a past job at a Class1 left me really interested in derailments, spills and crossing accidents. So much I would be interested in modeling a ruptured tankcar with a hazmat team responding. A crossing accident would gimme something to do with an old tyco locomotive....put a teen texting behind the wheel, a broken crossing gate... You've inspired me!

Read up on Eunice/Basil from a decade back. Maybe you could do a hazmat lake spill fire scene!


----------



## blindndead

Now that was cool!!


----------



## blindndead

Big horror fan here, I get it. nice work.


----------



## raleets

I guess having the Grim Reaper standing behind the hearse while watching a graveside service in my cemetary scene is pretty tame stuff, huh?


----------



## blindndead

raleets said:


> I guess having the Grim Reaper standing behind the hearse while watching a graveside service in my cemetary scene is pretty tame stuff, huh?


Do you have a link to the photo?


----------



## raleets

blindndead said:


> Do you have a link to the photo?


No, but I'll be posting some new photos in the next few days. I've had some software issues with my 'puter that have made it impossible to send pics. 
I'll be sure to include Mr. Grim Reaper watching the services.
Bob


----------



## old464

Us pittsburgher's love horror and haunted houses. that is why you see so many around here. my house no exception. I love it Jimmy. You should put flashing strobes or some errie lights inside. in fact wire up a smoke unit inside and watch the smoke billow out. show a few Axe men you had on the layout inside the car going crazy!!!! 

I would like to wire up a halloween train myself. that would be cool. they have all the Lemax halloween stuff. my budget is closed for now!!!

Chris
Greensburg


----------



## callmeIshmael2

Slaughtered innocence is not seen by those who have been sufficiently impressed by the inequity, injustice and just plain ugliness in the everyday world as funny, with very few exceptions. This is not meant as an indictment of you or what you were hoping to accomplish. I'm just sayin', as is said... So, depicting exactly that and then publishing it on this website is either a mistake in recognition of how the vast majority view this hobby, or just plain naivety. How about sharing some other aspects of your nice-looking layout? :dunno:


----------



## Jimmy

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Slaughtered innocence is not seen by those who have been sufficiently impressed by the inequity, injustice and just plain ugliness in the everyday world as funny, with very few exceptions. This is not meant as an indictment of you or what you were hoping to accomplish. I'm just sayin', as is said... So, depicting exactly that and then publishing it on this website is either a mistake in recognition of how the vast majority view this hobby, or just plain naivety. How about sharing some other aspects of your nice-looking layout? :dunno:


Ask and you shall receive!!!


----------



## sjm9911

Jimmy, love the death train. The dinosaur on the buildings look like rampage! Do you remember that video game? (if I got the name right.). I don't know about everyone's ethical delemas here but as long as it's not done in real life , it's fun. Like others said Steven king writes novels, others movies, you do dioramas. It might not be everyone's cup of tea, to each his own. I like it. Lighten up everyone, life is for the living.....


----------



## Jimmy

Yes it was rampage, I should destroy my buildings!!! Thanks for the comments.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

love the carnage and the trailer park trashy girls :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911

Midlifekiisiz, who you calling trailer trash, the one on top of the car is my sister and wife!:laugh:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

sjm9911 said:


> Midlifekiisiz, who you calling trailer trash, the one on top of the car is my sister and wife!:laugh:


hahahaah nice :thumbsup:


----------



## callmeIshmael2

Love the trailer park, tank and seeing more of your layout. Looks good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fighterpilot

I think you need to change your medication, it's having an adverse affect on you. Please tell me the carnage was done with a chain saw or sword, baseball bat or anything but a rifle. We gun owners get enough bad press. You know, a good guy with a gun may have been able to prevent all the death and destruction.


----------



## Jimmy

Fighterpilot said:


> I think you need to change your medication, it's having an adverse affect on you. Please tell me the carnage was done with a chain saw or sword, baseball bat or anything but a rifle. We gun owners get enough bad press. You know, a good guy with a gun may have been able to prevent all the death and destruction.


So I see you noticed my bullets in that one pic huh? :laugh: 
I'm not on any medication to have an adverse affect on me. If I was crazy then I would not be able to buy a gun and get a carry permit would I? I don't give a s##t about the bad press about being a gun owner. I'm proud to be and I carry most of the time so I won't be a victim of some crazy person.


----------



## sjm9911

I saw the bullets also, but was too afraid to say anything!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

LOL, now that's a unique layout. :laugh: That would have to be an amazing layout for Halloween.


----------



## RonthePirate

Not gory enough for a true trailer park, but adequate.

Tell the truth, my first thought to the DIE-abolical car (see what I did there?) was that someone left it in the sun, and the bodies melted.

But I agree, this is all in fun. Halloween has had way worse stuff, at full size, so enjoy these miniatures.


----------

